# WHen can we expect the new M6?



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Anyone have a ballpark idea when this car might hit dealers.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Anyone have a ballpark idea when this car might hit dealers.


Are we talking European or American dealers?
Who knows if this car will even make it to the US


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Either 2005 or 2006.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps: :eeps:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

atyclb said:


> :eeps: :eeps:


I don't think there is enough tape in the world to cover up that big ass :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :eeps: :eeps:


That's not an M6 baby, that's a CABRIOLET!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

The HACK said:


> That's not an M6 baby, that's a CABRIOLET!


They make an M3 cab, why not an M6 cab? :dunno:

They did tape the side of the 6 where one might think to put M3-like gills.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> That's not an M6 baby, that's a CABRIOLET!


yes, it's an M6


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Who said it ?


----------

